# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Internet service negril

## mick

Good morning All , 

Hoping someone can help me or point me in the right direction to getting a good reliable internet service .

Digicel is worst at best here on the west end ( I have the modem monthly plan and it's a pain topping up monthly and unable to when I leave the island) the signal is weak and chips in and out . 

Flow who's internet service is nothing to write home about has no slots available on the west end . 

I've noticed some people using islandnet but the cost is the only issue as it's double the price of digicel and flow .

Now my good people the question is :

What /who are you using as your internet provider and if there's any other company providing Internet in negril ? 

Cheer Mick

----------


## Rob

Mick,

That pretty much sums up the situation. We live just outside Negril and have no broadband options other than Islandnet, which is not in the budget.

We currently use the Digicel cell data and turn the phone on hotspot.

No streaming, but decent for everything else.

----------


## brownsd54

Flow has the same thing as Digicel where your signal comes from a cell tower to a modem and then converts to wifi.  $2,800 per month and its call Dekal.  I don't know what kind of tower signal you get in the west end, but it might be worth your while and check with Flow.

http://www.dekalwireless.com/

----------


## captaind

Before I moved back up to Zion Hill where I have direct line of sight to three cell towers over on Orange hill (I get 3G @ 8Mbs over my phone tethered to the laptop) I was staying down at the bottom in Ailsa's apartment. This unit change my reception from 1 bar to 4 bars and gave me acceptable data.

Cap

----------


## Rob

> Flow has the same thing as Digicel where your signal comes from a cell tower to a modem and then converts to wifi.  $2,800 per month and its call Dekal.  I don't know what kind of tower signal you get in the west end, but it might be worth your while and check with Flow.
> 
> http://www.dekalwireless.com/


In Negril, Dekal requires a stationary receiver booster, j$5000. Then you will pay $2800 a month per device. Since Flow bought Dekal, this is more expensive than their own brand name service. Speed is similar to 4G.

----------


## mick

Thanks guys .

I'll go give the guys at icon negril a few questions to see if there dekal wireless is better than the digicel one . 

Cheers

----------


## mick

Quick update guys :

Digicel switched off my green packet modem on Saturday afternoon . 
Having spoken to the rep on the phone she said all modems like mine have been cut off .
They're working on a way to compensate all of us but haven't made up there mind .

Having been to the digicel store in negril and three in Sav , there is nothing available to get wifi 

Dekal wireless doesn't work in west end and there are no slots available for flows cables service . 

Better brighter network more like better brighter thiefs lol 

To sum it up 
No wifi available in west end negril 

Mick

----------


## Rob

Use a Digicel phone as a hotspot... that is our only choice where we live.... you cant stream anything or watch Netflix, but email works as does basic browsing. WhatsApp messaging and no picture/video FB are both data free.... 

I havent seen a Dekal signal in years.... no real surprise since sLIME and SLOW bought them...

There is WiFi available on the West End, it is in your pocket....  :Encouragement:

----------


## mick

Seems they've shut down everyone's 

Rob , I like to watch the football from England on my tv  and now I'm going nuts as I can't . 
It's a disaster my trips spoilt lol

----------


## Rob

Mick - go to Red Dragon... they are equally crazy about English Football played with the actual foot...

----------


## mick

Seasons greetings to one and all .

Rob quick question : 
I'm thinking of getting this huawei b531 unlocked to use as a modem from England, 
What do you think ? Will it do the job if I get a digicel sim and get there 4g plan ??

https://www.4gltemall.com/blog/huawe...te-cpe-review/

From reading the reviews seems it works all over the world .

----------


## Rob

It "would" work, but I really don't see the point. A cheap unlocked smartphone with a hotspot is easier to use. You would have to buy the sim, then add a data plan, which is currently 4gigs for j$4000. Your speed is dictated by the cell reception, which is far less than LTE in Negril.

And I don't think that the browser user interface would allow you to add a data plan. You may need a phone to start it.

And the advantage of a phone is that it is still a phone.

----------


## mick

main reason other than watching football lol is I've got cctv and I like monitoring my place when I'm overseas and with the modem previously I used to observe on my phone and get alerts so I really need something to support this 24/7 .

The huawei wingle on offer from digicel which they never have in stock is similar to the huawei b351 so I'm hoping to pop in a sim and use it throughout 

Bloody country rural living lol

----------

